# Ok, I think I need the Dawg's help...



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

if possible, I'd like some help laying out the track. Please Dawg, you're the expert and I'm stuck.

While I've got my O layout layed out, it's not 100% to what I want and doesn't account for the HO side. It looks boring as hell.

Here are my thoughts:

My bench layout is:

Left side - 30" wide X 96"
Center - 42" deep X 64"
Right side - 37" wide X 96" 

The whole thing is on wheels so I can get to the back.

I can probably add a few more inches on both left and right sides if I really must but the O fits fine on the 30" table.

(my project thread is here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6449)

I planned on putting the HO on the right side - I know it should be 48" wide or so, but I did get the track to semi circle and fit on the 37" width (it's close to the edge but working).

What I'm trying to do is: 

Have the HO on the right side with some scenery, buildings etc. and have the HO climb a hill and run along the back end of the O track on like a mountain side, loop around if possible and come back. Hope that makes sense.

I'd like to build a trestle bridge along the back to add some dimension to the layout.

If I have to, I would settle for a turntable like section where the HO track comes out of the mountains on the left side and loops back - hope that makes sense. I would make like a rail yard there if needed.

I believe I need to clear at least 5" (highest O train I have) and using the 3' track per 1" of rise 

If I start the incline at the edge of the semi circle along the right side, Continue the incline into the back curve and along the back wall until I reach 15' - at least that's what I think.

I have a total of: 131" along the back - 10.91' + the 8' = 18.91 total feet for the rise and return. Does that sound right?

I hope I didn't confuse everything

Thoughts?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I totally missed this one hwell:

I remember seeing your tables on the other thread, so at least I'm somewhat familiar with what you are trying to do. I'll play around with it tonight and see what I can come up with.

And again, I'm sorry for missing this one.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> And again, I'm sorry for missing this one.


Absolutely no reason to be sorry - I've seen how busy you are and didn't want to impose - but I really need an experts help, and well that's you .

Any help you can offer is very much appreciated.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Novice, I was going through your build thread again to catch up on what your doing and I hthink I have a good feel for it, but I need to know what track your using for the O scale. Obviously O27 for the narrow table, but what about the rest? Not too many option in that O27 stuff, but Lionel Fasttrack has alot of options. I dont want to come up with this cool layout only to find you cant do it because of track restriction I didnt acount for. The HO scale stuff I'll just use Atlas code 100 because it's pretty commonplace, but if you have something else in mind let me know.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks CD- I'm using O27 every where - don't think I have any other track - and I'm pretty sure all my HO is 100

What's the difference - length of track? If so, I can cut track to fit can't I?

Thanks again - you the man :thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

The difference with the O scale stuff is pretty big. The old O27 is limited to just about 18 seperate pieces, whereas the Fastrack stuff has about four times that.

I cant cut the pieces on my program, so what I'll do is mix and match to get everything lined up, then when you build it, you'll just need to cut regular straight tracks to line stuff up on the actual layout.

The HO scale track really isnt a big deal unless you want part numbers. Most HO stuff is very similar between the brands until you get into the Bachmann EZ track or Life-Like PowerLoc track.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Works for me CD - whatever is easiest for you - I'll adapt as best I can 

Your assistance is greatly appreciated


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This is really basic, but I want to make sure I'm on the right track p) with this before I get too far along. I have the O scale sitting level with just a basic loop track. The HO is elevated 2", then rises up to 5.5" over the O scale at a 3% grade. I tried runnning from level to 5" over the O scale, but it takes alot of track to gain the height and by cutting out 2" right away, it leaves you lots flat track to work with. I even thought of making a track that goes down to the O scale level and build a small 3 track yard in front of the O scale on that middle table. Just something different. Pretend its a novelty excursion train for the O scale people to ride 

Anyways, let me know if this is what you are looking for. I'll keep playing with it to add some yard space or whatever, and post up with my progression.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Oh that is so what I'm looking for!!!

I just added a roundhouse and turntable to my HO inventory as well and I think it will fit right in that HO loop yes?

Feel free to experiment any way you want, I have lots of HO track (about 300 pieces) and some O 27 track left - I also have 3 left and 3 right switches for the o27

You are so the MAN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> The difference with the O scale stuff is pretty big. The old O27 is limited to just about 18 seperate pieces, whereas the Fastrack stuff has about four times that.
> 
> I cant cut the pieces on my program, so what I'll do is mix and match to get everything lined up, then when you build it, you'll just need to cut regular straight tracks to line stuff up on the actual layout.
> 
> The HO scale track really isnt a big deal unless you want part numbers. Most HO stuff is very similar between the brands until you get into the Bachmann EZ track or Life-Like PowerLoc track.


You can cut track to any length in the O-gauge library. I just set a couple of tracks with the O27 library, then opened the O library and pulled down the filler track and connected them. Give it a try. 

Note that it does something a little odd on curves, since it inserts it as an O31 curve, but you can still do the layout and just ignore the funny shape. The straight sections work just fine using the same technique.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GRJ, that's essentially what I am doing. I used the O27 as a base, and used the other libraries to fill the gaps. I've done this with other layouts where someone wanted EZ track, and I've used flex to round a corner or had an oddball turnout. I just dont know much about O scale stuff, so I'm not always sure what is compatible in real life vs what can be forced to work on the computer.

Seeing all you guys with O scale stuff, I might venture into that realm here soon. Keep the G stuff for under the Christmas tree and run O around the living room. We (meaning the boys and I) even joked about putting N scale on the HO table as a park ride for the HO people. Cut a hole in a steam tender and chop the tops off the freight or passenger cars and place figures inside


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> GRJ, that's essentially what I am doing. I used the O27 as a base, and used the other libraries to fill the gaps. I've done this with other layouts where someone wanted EZ track, and I've used flex to round a corner or had an oddball turnout. I just dont know much about O scale stuff, so I'm not always sure what is compatible in real life vs what can be forced to work on the computer.
> 
> Seeing all you guys with O scale stuff, I might venture into that realm here soon. Keep the G stuff for under the Christmas tree and run O around the living room. We (meaning the boys and I) even joked about putting N scale on the HO table as a park ride for the HO people. Cut a hole in a steam tender and chop the tops off the freight or passenger cars and place figures inside



:laugh::laugh: Excellent Idea Dawg! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've thought of a little N-scale loop running around on the layout in a similar manner, it's a great idea. 

I looked at the idea I presented, and I think it'll work fine to finish the layout. I'm not sure why they didn't include the "filler" track in the O27 libraries as well, you'd think when I got them to put it in the O library that they'd have thought of that. 

In real life, you can cut tubular track to any length you need, both curves and straights.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> In real life, you can cut tubular track to any length you need, both curves and straights.


I never doubted that, but for HO and N scale stuff, they have flextrack options that I use for filler pieces. I couldnt find O scale flextrack so I've resorted to getting as close as I can with mixed fillers. I just didnt want to tell Novice that I used XX track to fill a gap, only to find out that the actual pieces arent compatible.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

No worries CD - I'll look at the track as a guide more than an exact parts list 

Besides, I appreciate what you're doing and what hold it against you if I can't lay it out exactly as you've worked it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> I never doubted that, but for HO and N scale stuff, they have flextrack options that I use for filler pieces. I couldnt find O scale flextrack so I've resorted to getting as close as I can with mixed fillers. I just didnt want to tell Novice that I used XX track to fill a gap, only to find out that the actual pieces arent compatible.


I guess I'm not understanding what you're getting at. You can make any size curve or straight with O or O27 track, that's my point. It's done all the time, and it's the only way to make things fit a lot of times.

I'm not sure what "getting as close as I can with mixed fillers" means, in order to run trains on the track, it has to actually join, right? 

Not trying to be a PITA, just wondering what the issue is.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

If I understand correctly, AnyRail has limited resources for O27 - so selecting which track to use may cause CD to not use an O27 track but one of the other tracks to get the angle/curve/fit to match the layout he's working on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct, that's why I suggested picking the filler track from the O library, I tried it and it works fine. The "filler" track was added in the last update by my request (got me to buy Anyrail). It looks a bit odd on the curves, not quite the "right" curve, but it serves to tie the whole layout together. Using the filler track for straight O27 sections works perfectly.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Well at least I understand something


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GRJ, I'm an idiot. I found the piece you were talking about. hwell: 

Helps if I read the description of the track piece, not just the title


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, I was confused by your responses, I thought it would solve the issues pretty well. 

Glad you got it, I think that will help complete the layout the way you want it.


----------

